# 1st cheese smoke



## timtimmay (Feb 13, 2010)

I've seen a lot of threads recently about smoking cheese.  I had to give it a try.  I just got started about 20 minutes ago.

The smoke generator:  A smolder box with a soldering iron in it.  I elevated it on one end so all the pelets stay down by the hot tip.



The smoke:  the little generator fills the chamber pretty well and has a nice thin line out the stack.





The cheese:  Nothing special, just a brick of cheap pepperjack.  If this works out I may have to experiment and smoke a few pounds at a time before it gets hot outside.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good Remark, but one thing that would concern me is having the plastic iron enclosed in the smoke generator. It could melt it if it got to warm.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm concerned about that too, we'll see how the trest run goes


----------



## meateater (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good so far. Hope ya got another fridge.


----------



## got14u (Feb 13, 2010)

well is the handle melted yet???? 
Hope it all goes well. smoked cheese is da bOmb !






for just trying something new.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 14, 2010)

No melting at all, it worked just fine.  I had to stir the pellets at about 2 hours due to lack of smoke, but other than that it was maintenance free.

I guess I have to wait a couple weeks to try it.  I haven't fully done my research on the how-to.  The cheese is a little harder now, but I would expect that after sitting out of the package for a while.

I already had the smoldering box, and I bought a new soldering iron (I didn't want to risk any toxic residue on from a used iron) so I'm only out about 10 bucks and I can now add cold-smoking to the arsenal.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I'm really glad your cheeses worked for you.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 15, 2010)

I snuck a taste today, not very good.  How long do I let it sit before it's ready. I have seen a week or two on some posts but I haven't found a good guide for cheese.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 15, 2010)

At least a week but if you can wait for 2 weeks than do it, also it wont taste very good right out of the smoker as you found out. Time is your friend.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll try to be patient.


----------



## treegje (Feb 15, 2010)

This is on my wish list olso,to try


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks treegje


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey I did some cheese that weekend also. I sampled it this weekend and was excellent. I will wait another week to see if it gets better. I also purchased a soldering iron today.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried it after about 10 days and it was great and is now gone.  I may do a larger run this weekend and smoke with apple.


----------



## upsman (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey remarkosmoc! absolutely love your invention of the cold smoking soldering iron. I have done alot of woodburning (Pyrography) in my days and have a nice woodburning tool and man what an Ideal you have given me for smoking some cheese. that is very cool!!!!! is the outside temps of 60 degrees good to smoke cheese?


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 6, 2010)

60° temp's should be fine Upsman, as long as the smoke generator doesn't put out to much heat.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 6, 2010)

Apple and cherry are my favorite for smoking cheese. I recently purchased the A-Maze-N smoker and it works great for alot of different things. I am smoking some apricots right now for a salsa. The sky is the limit! Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love a mixture of Apple and Pecan for cheese - I also have the A MAZE N Smoker and have used several different types of dust. You will love smoked cheese -


----------

